# Sword Sharpening



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

What is the best way to sharpen a sword?  Oviously, the old BoyScout whet stone just aint gonna cut it, neither is that neat little clamp thingy ya buy at the surplus shop.  I;ve though "Wheel", but if so, how do you keep the blade even while sharpening, and not turning it into an oversized serreted steak knife?

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, are you sharpening a training sword, or a genuinely forged katana?  If the latter, don't muck with it!  You'll only destroy a valuable blade.  I think there are only a few people in North America who are recognized as capable sword polishers/sharpeners.  Since there are so few, I've heard they are often backed up with requests for their services.

If it's just a training sword you scrounged somewhere, just use the knife sharpener built-in with most electric can openers  :rofl: 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

Definately not a quality blade...even I aint that stupid (contrary to rumor) 

Plain jane, 440 $100 sword.

tried the dremil, didn't do an even job.

Heres another good question : why do they sell the super cheep ones sharp, and the higher priced ones dull?  :soapbox:


----------



## Despairbear (Jan 8, 2002)

Well to start with you will have a hell of a time getting a good edge on a stainless blade, and an equaly hard time keeping it. Having said that go to the hardware store and get a course metal file, a finer metal file, a corse honning stone, a fine horning stone, horning oil, and a few sheets of 600-800 grit wet/dry sand papper. 

Step 1) Take your course file and put a 45 deg. bevel on your edge (may take several hours) 

Step 2) Smooth out the bevel with the next file and make the angle a little sharper. (again may take several hours)

Step 3) Using the corse stone and a "light" coating of honning oil smooth out the edge and you will begin to get some sharpness in your blade. Dont worry about when the stone skipps and marrs the sword above the blade we will deal with that latter it is no big deal. 

Step 4) Now use your fine honning stone to put some real sharpness on your blade, go slowly and respect the weapon you are working with. Keep at it untill the blade has reached an acseptable sharpness for you. be patient.

Step 5) Finaly take your sandpapper and put a little honning oil on it. Slowly and lightly sand any marks left by the stones out of the metal. After that use a good quality metal polish and a soft rag to bring the blade up to the nice and shinny stage. 

All in all this should take quite some time. Several hours a day over several days. But when you are done you sword will be more than something to look at a swing around, it will be YOUR blade. You will know every inch of it, how it moves, how it feels, the weight, how it sings and you will be a more deadly swordsman for it.


Despair Bear


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2002)

Thank you.  

Looks like I got a shopping list and a weekend activity now.  

:asian:


----------

